# MTD Impeller Mod



## Vermont007

Last year I decided to add "paddles" to the Impeller of my MTD SnowBlower (Branded under White Outdoor Equipment) . . . . and I did so last Spring.

This post is just to provide a little information on how well they're working. This was on a 26" Two Stage SnowBlower driven by a 8½HP Tecumseh Engine.

I didn't initially take my Blower apart in order to install these paddles; instead, I bought a used Impeller off of eBay, and modified it before doing the installation (I still have my original Impeller intact).

For "paddles", I came up with my own design, using fiberglass reinforced rubber truck mudflaps, over ¼" thick. I also slotted them about ¾" so that if they wore down, they might be periodically advanced a little as they wear (maybe once per season).

This is what they looked like before being mounted on the Impeller:

(Blue at the bottom)

And here they are mounted on the Impeller that I bought for this purpose:

(Orange at the bottom)

I can now report that after a couple snowfalls this season, I am very pleased with the improved power these Paddles are providing; and they have cleaned out the barrel of all slush and the chute has never yet gotten clogged. It's behaving like a different machine.

Without exaggerating I think they are shooting my discharged snow about 25% further that I experienced before . . . . around 25 to 30' instead of the 15 to 22' I was getting when clearing the same areas around my farm. I think this is due to the paddles occupying the "fastest" moving portion of the Impeller's Blades when they fill in that space between the previous tips and the perimeter of the barrel being filled with snow by the Auger . . . . between ⅜" and ½"; the area where ice typically accumulates on these machines, and begins filling the chute. 

Elsewhere on the internet, some people suggest that you can install "Paddles" by operating through the chute and using self-tapping screws . . . . without removing the Impeller. I don't think that method would have resulted in my being as pleased as I am. I know myself well enough to know that reaching down through the chute to measure and drill holes would have driven me nuts; just say'in !

So that's my story . . . . and I can now understand why the manufacturers don't offer this feature. It wouldn't be understood or appreciated by the general public, and would add significantly to the cost of the unit.


----------



## Ballroomblitz

This is one of my mods i am scheduling to get done before the first snow storm. Tracking down an old truck mud flaps or baler belt, however if i cannot get my hands on one of those things then perhaps a sidewall of a used tire i have hanging around. A tire might be a bit thick but should still do the trick, big snips or a grinder should cut out a piece in short order.

My snow blower has four paddles so going to do two opposite blades, in reading from other experiences that will be just fine. A three paddle unit on the other hand you have to do all three. 

Will likely be a couple weeks before i get this job completed, will post some pics when i am done.


----------



## JamesReady

How did your "paddle" addition work out.. if you have done it yet..!!

Interested... might do this myself


----------



## Jackmels

After Experimenting with Tires, Mud Flaps, and Door Sweeps, I have found this is a Very Good Product to use. Baler Belting, 2-Ply, 4 in. x 60 in. - For Life Out Here


----------



## tuffnell

I would go with the Baler belting, stands up to a lot of abuse.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I've found baler belt is the way to go for DIY. I spend a little extra and get stainless steel fasteners.


----------



## Vermont007

I had a little free time today and took the opportunity to advance my "Paddles" for the first time, using the *slots *I built into them three years ago, in early Spring of 2015.

This required loosening the three (3) bolts/nuts on each impeller blade and pushing the worn Paddle out as far as it would go . . . . about ⅜", and then re-tightening.

I think* I cut the slots about ¾" long*, so I've only got one more "adjustment" before I have to remove them, or cut the slots a little longer, if the material I used will allow for that.

Working good . . . . so far !


----------



## dman2

Vermont007 said:


> I had a little free time today and took the opportunity to advance my "Paddles" for the first time, using the *slots *I built into them three years ago, in early Spring of 2015.
> 
> This required loosening the three (3) bolts/nuts on each impeller blade and pushing the worn Paddle out as far as it would go . . . . about ⅜", and then re-tightening.
> 
> I think* I cut the slots about ¾" long*, so I've only got one more "adjustment" before I have to remove them, or cut the slots a little longer, if the material I used will allow for that.
> 
> Working good . . . . so far !


Fiberglass, or carbon fiber is not suited for the paddles. They take impacts and might release fibers into the air.


----------



## 0Errant

Is there a good how-to I should look at? I want to do this to my MTD Gold 28”. I know I saw one last Winter, but can’t find it now.


----------



## 0Errant

0Errant said:


> Is there a good how-to I should look at? I want to do this to my MTD Gold 28”. I know I saw one last Winter, but can’t find it now.


 Never mind, I found it and did it 👍


----------



## RAOUL225

Adjust your auger belt tension and its going to throw snow like it did when new. That wet heavy snow is a belt killer.
If the wet snow clogs in the chute its because the auger and impeller stop turning because the belt is not grabbing the pulley like it should.


----------



## crazzywolfie

RAOUL225 said:


> Adjust your auger belt tension and its going to throw snow like it did when new. That wet heavy snow is a belt killer.
> If the wet snow clogs in the chute its because the auger and impeller stop turning because the belt is not grabbing the pulley like it should.


you really got to stop sounding like a broken record especially with how old the threads are you seem to be commenting on. a properly adjusted belt only does so much. it really sounds like you need to try doing the impeller mod. you can easily burn up a belt even if it is properly adjusted if you fill you bucket with slush. they were not built to throw it but with the impeller mod they can. the slush or wet heavy snow create resistance which is usually more than the machine can deal with.


----------

